# I wouldn't delete this guy's posts...



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

*...leave it up for all to see; this kind of behavior typically gets people in a lot of trouble these days, and the last thing 2nd Amendment folks need is a lunatic like this one espousing the virtues of gun ownership...mind you, I am only a member, but this guy should be permanently banned...just my dos centavos.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We don't care to drag stuff out publicly if it can be handled behind the scenes - in this case - it was pretty public. 1 thread w/ F this and that was deleted, however. His other one will remain.

Anyway, rest assured - the situation has been taken care of. :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Leave them alone..he sooo eloquently makes his OWN case AGAINST himself. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

scooter said:


> he sooo eloquently makes his OWN case AGAINST himself. :roll:


exactly... 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Am I missing something here? Are you guys hiding something from the "kid" of this forum? :wink:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Was he brand new to the forum??


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Was he brand new to the forum??


can we all say TROLL


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh never mind my last post. I love the rank sick45 has now. I take it he's banned permenently. He sort of reminds me of when I was still a member of shotgunworld. I acted just as dumb as he did and got banned just like he did. I learned from my immature antics. I hope he does too. Although it is pretty nice that someone else other than me is finally being called a troll.  :-D :lol:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*GOOD TO SEE*

I hope hope every one is able to see what a great forum they have hit on here. Some of the "MOD GODS" in other forums would have banned any one who questioned why they ,,the great ones did any thing---
Open policy is great--this is quick heading to be the top gun forum on the net

KEEP IT UP
   
Ron


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*HIS REMARKS*

I agree, even as I strongly disagree with the language and type of expressions he used--I think it was best to leave them so everyone could see the person we were dealing with.

RJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

*Can we all say.....*

*....adios pendejo? :shock: *


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maybe my old age is showing here but I still give him the benefit of the doubt. Obviously he's upset that he can't get a CHL. He came across wrong and we all jumped on his ass. Maybe he just needs to vent. Then he can be told what his legal options are. Looking back, it seems like instead of helping the guy, we kicked him to the curb. 

I don't know...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Maybe my old age is showing here but I still give him the benefit of the doubt. Obviously he's upset that he can't get a CHL. He came across wrong and we all jumped on his ass. Maybe he just needs to vent. Then he can be told what his legal options are. Looking back, it seems like instead of helping the guy, we kicked him to the curb.
> 
> I don't know...


U missed the thread we deleted where he basically said "F" this site - plus the nice PM I received with plenty of insults and JS got an e-mail too. So, I think it was more than that :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Been busy for a couple of days and seems like I missed this deal. Apparently this fellow is upset because he is having some trouble because of some past problems involving the law. Venting is OK if it's done appropriately in the right venue. I think he was given some really good advice regarding getting a lawyer. That would go a lot further solving his problem than what he evidently did on the forum. Allowing profanity and other inappropriate language to remain here may come across as condoning it as OK on this forum. Hey, if a lawyer can fix it, fine, if not, he will just have to live with his earlier mistakes (what a concept!!) like the rest of do. EVERYBODY makes mistakes, some are just more serious than others.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

propellerhead,

Why does "he need to vent?"

On another topic yesterday Denny Crane posted the antics of a baseball manager who "vented", lost control. People who lose control of themselves hurt or kill other people.

It is the duty of a man to maintain control of himself. This even moreso if that man is to be trusted to carry a gun.

I believe mine was the first post that did not sympathize with him. I did not "jump" but suggested he control himself in his pleas. 

No one has the right to "vent" at someone else's expense.
The old adage holds true " Your right to swing your fist ends where my nose begins."


Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Went back and read his posts more thoroughly. WOW what a head case. Think he's a candidate for an anger management program? 

Edit:
Although I am not employed in law enforcement and never have been, I have a big problem with Sick45's insult to law enforcement. Those are the folks that keep him safe everyday. Wonder why/how he got the user ID of "Sick45"? Strange.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I attribute this entire mess to a lack of fiber.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Again, I agree with Denny. :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I attribute this entire mess to a lack of fiber.


Im assuming you are referring to the fibers that hold brain cells together :-D :-D


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*OR*



scooter said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > I attribute this entire mess to a lack of fiber.
> ...


Could be the fiber that helps the other end :twisted: as he seems full of it.

Ron


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Jus' read that thread of Sick's .... wow... :smt104 as someone else stated... his criminal record isn't the ONLY reason for being denied a CCW.


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

personally i think at the begginning there was nothing wrong with leaving the guy's post, beacause as many of you sadi this is why we are here, to share info, comments, questions and what not...but as soon as he starts getting "excited" and starts talking the talk he doesnt walk then i would have deleted it and banned him..as soon as he called him "pig" (which im pretty sure wasnt for patience integrity and guts) it deserved to be deleted.....on a reply to his own post he says he doesnt like police because of blablabla i think thats completely valid and harmful...because there was NO DISRESPECT..i dont live in the states i have been there many times though but i dont have the right to make an opinion of USA cops......COMMENT CONTINUED ON ANOTHER REPLY


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Newbie - don't worry - He is gone from this site and will not return.

I think we all see what has occurred, though. It's obvious. No point in letting him disrupt us even more by discussing it forever. I think we should just let the subject die and move on...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

*Nope...*



DennyCrane said:


> I attribute this entire mess to a lack of fiber.


*...I attribute it to stunted reproductive organ development :-D *


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

**CONTINUATION***rights are earned not granted....you earn the right to carry a gun when you have demonstrated you are fit to carry one in a responsable and mature manner...he didnt earn that right....the second ammendment does state your right to bear arms but it is also stated that you dont commit crimes and that you should be at all times a stand up citizen( AT ALL TIMES)...if you are not one at some moment then you should learn from your mistakes and correct yourself so you can be one...then again if there werent people like sick then there would really be no need to have guns because there would really be no threats, and hence ther would be no gun market or other so then this forum wouldnt exist and you guys wouldnt have met me...so in retrospect THANKS SICK (uuumm or not)


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I attribute this entire mess to a lack of fiber.


I think he had to much corn in his last bowel movement.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Maybe my old age is showing here but I still give him the benefit of the doubt. Obviously he's upset that he can't get a CHL. He came across wrong and we all jumped on his ass. Maybe he just needs to vent. Then he can be told what his legal options are. Looking back, it seems like instead of helping the guy, we kicked him to the curb.
> 
> I don't know...


The members of this site DID give him the benefit of the doubt. It wasn't his criminal record which was the problem with his posts. It was the fact that he was advocating carrying a gun illegally. Us law abiding citizens get enough crap from anti gun liberals and when they see a post that talks about illegal gun ownership then that just feeds fuel to their fires. Also too that even though this is a public site it is also privatly owned and it is not a thing like survivor where we vote people off the island if we don't like them or keep them because we do. You just don't insult the admins/mods of any site. It's just not the smartest thing to do. Also shows a lack of respect.

I think giving sick45 the boot was a good idea. It seems that he was also bragging about breaking into cars and stealing CDs and also bragging about drug use. I know that I brought up the issue about me having a juvenile record but I didn't talk about it in specifics because even though it is in the past and I have paid my debt to society, I am still very ashamed of what I did and probly will always be. I brought it upon myself and I can't blame anyone other than myself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*OK, for one - I am glad that the members here agree with our decision. It makes things here more civil. And, we have the best members here of any site.

I've managed many sites before in the past, however, and inevitably, you get someone like that every couple of months. He's not the 1st, and probably won't be the last. So, while we hate stepping in, sometimes we have to.

I think all that needs to be said about the guy has been, though. I don't see much point going on about him anymore. We did leave his posts up to speak for themselves. Had they threatened anyone or gone even a little further, we may have deleted them. But, in this case, we did not.

Anyway, I've decided to lock this thread so we can all move along with our HAPPY lives and enjoy ourselves here. * :-D


----------

